# Schriftzüge von Autos



## jensen (9. August 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche vektorisierte Heckschriftzüge von Fahrzeugen. Könnt ihr mir eine umfangreiche Seite empfehlen, wo man diese downloaden kann?

Danke schonmal!  

jensen


----------



## Night Vision Worker (9. August 2004)

Sorry so ein Archiv kenne ich leider nicht, aber sag mal ist es da nicht einfacher und schneller die kurz selbst zu machen?! o.0

oder suchst du was spezielles? ..spezielle Schrift?!

*wunder*


----------



## jensen (9. August 2004)

Ein Beispiel für so ein Archiv ist LaLogotheque.com, allerdings finde ich da nicht die Schriftzüge, die ich suche.

"kurz selbst zu machen" ist leicht gesagt..  

Ich suche speziell folgende Schriftzüge: 
Polo (um 1986)
Derby
CL
G40

jensen


----------



## thoru (9. August 2004)

Moin jensen...

vielleicht sind Schriftzüge ja
HIER 


cu
thoru


----------



## jensen (9. August 2004)

@thoru: nee, leider nichts von dem..


----------



## megabit (10. August 2004)

Vieleicht hilft die die Seite weiter.

http://www.brandsoftheworld.com/


----------



## jensen (10. August 2004)

@megabit: leider auch nicht..


----------



## Matthias_I (19. August 2004)

Einfach in der PR von VW fragen. Kostet nix. Die fragen wofür. IMMER PRIVATER GEBRAUCHT WIRD NIRGENDS VERÖFFENTLICHT dann hast Du eine Chance.

Matthias


----------



## Mamel (22. August 2004)

frag doch mal einen Dienstleister, der Folienbeschriftungen macht. Meistens haben die entsprechende Vorlagen (wenn man dann auch mal einen Auftrag da abgibt...).

Martin


----------



## jensen (9. September 2004)

also, Fazit: VW-Support habe ich schon mehrmals angeschrieben, diesmal auch , wie immer keine Antwort. Toller Support!

Vorlagen gibts dafür auch keine. Wenn, dann hat die nur der Hersteller oder es hat sich mal jemand die Mühe gemacht, diese zu vektorisieren, wie ich es jetzt letztendlich doch getan hab.


----------



## velvetDarkness (16. September 2004)

*das vielleicht?*

hab nicht alles durchgekuckt - aber vielleicht is ja was brauchbares dabei

http://www.vw-page.at/pages/downloads_logos.php


----------



## jensen (16. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von jensen _
> *ich suche vektorisierte Heckschriftzüge von Fahrzeugen. *



@velvetDarkness: das ist wohl der Alptraum eines jeden Gestalters.  

jensen


----------



## velvetDarkness (16. September 2004)

@jensen: allerdings ist es das - aber wie gesagt - ich hatte ja nicht alles runtergeladen und alle bilder angesehen. (o:

bei mercedes könnt ich hilfreicher sein - war mal n kunde von mir ;-)


----------

